

What is the biggest bootstrapped company? - wha

I&#x27;m currently building a business based on a groundbreaking idea in a huge market. It already has some traction.<p>I wonder how big it can become without raising money.<p>Are there any examples of companies that became really big while being profitable from day 1?
======
pccampbell
Plenty of examples to think about, but I suppose it depends on your
definitions of really big:

1\. Atlassian became very large before raising money, Github too 2\. Litmus is
a pretty large company, but not Billion dollar club (which is the typical
"really big" moniker 3\. Dyn was pretty huge $50M/year+ before they raised
money

~~~
wha
Thanks. If there are any audio interviews/stories out there about these
companies, I would love to listen to those.

------
0x0
Maybe IKEA? :)

